# Dead Space 3: Setzt Visceral auf die Frostbite 2-Engine?



## MichaelBonke (25. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dead Space 3: Setzt Visceral auf die Frostbite 2-Engine? * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dead Space 3: Setzt Visceral auf die Frostbite 2-Engine?


----------



## BOMBER2 (25. Dezember 2011)

also die ersten teile sehen ultra gut aus  gibt keinen grund für einen engine wechsel

sooo over the top sieht bf3 dann au ned aus..


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. Dezember 2011)

da is mir die frostbite engine dann doch zu verbuggt


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Dezember 2011)

Das hatte EA doch auch mal gesagt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, dass sie die Frostbite-Engine zwar nicht für externe Studios hergeben, aber bei Firmeninternen Studios genutzt werden soll. Daher kann es gut sein, dass sie bei Dead Space 3 verwendet wird.


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. Dezember 2011)

langsam nervts echt jedes Spiel von EA die Frostbite 2 Engine benutzt, die sieht zwar gut aus aber die spiele sehn dann doch alle gleich aus.

außerdem is doch die dead space engine recht hübsch teil 1&2 sahen ja sehr gut aus


----------



## der-jan (25. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> langsam nervts echt jedes Spiel von EA die Frostbite 2 Engine benutzt, die sieht zwar gut aus aber die spiele sehn dann doch alle gleich aus.



die frostbite ist doch so vollgestopft mit effekten, daß die spiele nur gleich aussehen würden wenn die jeweiligen entwickler auch immer alle die gleichen effekte nutzen/aktivieren würden - denk mal daß bei nem dunklen indoor shooter das ganze a bissle anders aussehen wird als bei battlefield 3 - mit ausnahme der mittlerweile berühmten bf3 taschenlampe  das wird bei dead space 3 bestimmt ähnlich aussehen 

außerdem wird ea es denk ich mal so wollen, daß auch andere ihrer entwicklerteams die frostbite engine nutzen, da wandert lizenzgeld von einer tasche in die andere und macht die bestimmt teure entwicklung von dice schneller wett

andere entwickler außerhalb ea werden die frostbite nicht nehmen - also braucht dice "interne lizenzgelder"


----------



## Nemesiscain (25. Dezember 2011)

Da gehts vor allem um den möglichen Zerstörungsfaktor den man nicht erst reinscripten muss sondern der einfach umzusetzen ist


----------



## der-jan (25. Dezember 2011)

Nemesiscain schrieb:


> Da gehts vor allem um den möglichen Zerstörungsfaktor den man nicht erst reinscripten muss sondern der einfach umzusetzen ist



Woher glaubst Du das zu wissen? Bei Horror/Gruselgeschichten wird gern aufs ganz normale Scripten zurückgegriffen weil sich so das Timing etc besser kontrolieren läßt  da zu viele Freiräume - weniger Möglichkeiten einer Gruselinszenierung.


----------



## Chriss8185 (25. Dezember 2011)

wer ja mal nice


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (25. Dezember 2011)

Dead Space: Geile Grafik
Dead Space 2: Geile Grafik
Dead Space 3: wieso nicht die engine von DS1+2 nehmen?


----------



## Draikore (25. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> langsam nervts echt jedes Spiel von EA die Frostbite 2 Engine benutzt, die sieht zwar gut aus aber die spiele sehn dann doch alle gleich aus.
> 
> außerdem is doch die dead space engine recht hübsch teil 1&2 sahen ja sehr gut aus


 

Jo ist total nervig vor allem weil es die Engine ja schon so lange gibt.

/ironie off


----------



## BuffaloBilI (25. Dezember 2011)

Bitte!!! Das wäre richtig genial. 
Oha, das wäre fantastisch! Die Lichteffekte, wenn ich mir das schon ansatzweise vorstelle!

Vllt fange ich doch mit beten an.


----------



## Darknomis806 (25. Dezember 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Jo ist total nervig vor allem weil es die Engine ja schon so lange gibt.
> 
> /ironie off


 

du verstehst das falsch

dead space  verliert in meinen augen eine gewisse menge von sich selbst wenn es die engine wechselt

das spiel soll man wiedererkennen und nicht total anders aussehn wie ein bf klon 

die engine von dead space ist ja auch geil, wieso dann was ändern


----------



## theking2502 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe es nicht. Ich persönlich finde die Engine einfach schlecht programmiert. Sieht BF3 gut aus? Aber sicher. Sind die Hardwareanforderungen für BF3 annehmbar? Mit nichten. Viele sagen BF3 ist es wert neue Hardware einzubauen. Ich sehe es aber nicht so. Die Engine mit der Skyrim läuft braucht auch nicht einen Supercomputer um gut auszusehen.
Meiner Meinung nach muss eine wirklich gute Engine in allen Einstellungen eine wirklich gute Figur machen. Auch wenn unterschiede in den einzelnen Stufen erkennbar sein muss, für die Grafikhuren^^, sollte man es nicht so machen: 
Niedrig: Oh Gott, meine Augen werden geschändet; 
Mittel: Okay, dass kann man mit viel Alk noch annehmen; 
Hoch: Sieht ganz ok aus; 
Sehr Hoch: Jetzt lohnt es sich wirklich;


----------



## der-jan (25. Dezember 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> du verstehst das falsch
> 
> dead space  verliert in meinen augen eine gewisse menge von sich selbst wenn es die engine wechselt
> 
> ...



und du bist sicher, daß dead space seinen "look" verliert mit ner anderen engine? was hast du für ne vorstellung was ne engine ist?
die engine die bei dead space eingesetzt wurde kam vorher bei "der pate" zum einsatz - ein titel der optisch nun wirklich nicht grandios war sonders sehr blass und "milchig" rüber kam - es ist daher nicht so sehr die engine sondern die auswahl der texturen, der models, die für die figuren gemacht wurden, der platzierung der lichtquellen in der map etc und weniger "die engine"

aber mal etwas das thema gewechselt - crytek muss es doch irgendwie auch stinken, daß ea jetzt so viele projekte mit der engine von dice und nicht mit ihrer macht...


----------



## baiR (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich hier viele über den Enginewechsel aufregen. Meistens meckern die PCler doch immer darüber, dass die heutigen Nachfolger zu Topspielen oft wie Addons wirken. Was kann ein Videospiel frischer erscheinen lassen als eine neue leistungsfähigere Engine?

Ich finde den Enginewechsel auf jeden Fall gut. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten EA-Spiele.



der-jan schrieb:


> Woher glaubst Du das zu wissen? Bei Horror/Gruselgeschichten wird gern aufs ganz normale Scripten zurückgegriffen weil sich so das Timing etc besser kontrolieren läßt  da zu viele Freiräume - weniger Möglichkeiten einer Gruselinszenierung.


 
Es sagt ja niemand etwas gegen inszenierte Schocksequenzen aber mit dieser Engine ist es vlt. möglich diese ein wenig variationsreicher zu gestalten. Blödes Beispiel, wenn man ein Horrorspiel zum zweiten mal durchspielt, warum muss der Gegner denn immer aus Wand X herausgestürmt kommen? Mit dieser Engine ist es vlt. möglich sie immer wieder an anderen Stellen erscheinen zu lassen. So könnte man sich sogar beim zweiten Durschspielen noch erschrecken. Außerdem wäre auch eine zerstörbare Umgebung, die eventuell auch von Necromorths zerstört wird, in Dead Spiel ganz nett.



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> langsam nervts echt jedes Spiel von EA die Frostbite 2 Engine benutzt, die sieht zwar gut aus aber die spiele sehn dann doch alle gleich aus.



Das stimmt nicht. Gerade die Unreal Engine 3 zeigt wie wandelbar sie ist. Vielen Spielen merkt man zwar an, dass sie auf der Unreal Engine 3 basieren aber lässt es sie somit gleich aussehen? Ich halte das auf jeden Fall für Quatsch und außerdem sieht man es vielen Spielen sogar noch nicht einmal an auf welcher Engine sie basieren auch wenn sie auf der UE3 basieren.


----------



## der-jan (26. Dezember 2011)

baiR schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Gerade die Unreal Engine 3 zeigt wie wandelbar sie ist. Vielen Spielen merkt man zwar an, dass sie auf der Unreal Engine 3 basieren aber lässt es sie somit gleich aussehen? Ich halte das auf jeden Fall für Quatsch und außerdem sieht man es vielen Spielen sogar noch nicht einmal an auf welcher Engine sie basieren auch wenn sie auf der UE3 basieren.


Ich hätte da jetzt aber nicht die Unreal Engine 3 als Beispiel genommen sondern sowas wie die Renderware Engine List of RenderWare games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NinjaWursti (26. Dezember 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es nicht. Ich persönlich finde die Engine einfach schlecht programmiert. Sieht BF3 gut aus? Aber sicher. Sind die Hardwareanforderungen für BF3 annehmbar? Mit nichten. Viele sagen BF3 ist es wert neue Hardware einzubauen. Ich sehe es aber nicht so. Die Engine mit der Skyrim läuft braucht auch nicht einen Supercomputer um gut auszusehen.
> Meiner Meinung nach muss eine wirklich gute Engine in allen Einstellungen eine wirklich gute Figur machen. Auch wenn unterschiede in den einzelnen Stufen erkennbar sein muss, für die Grafikhuren^^, sollte man es nicht so machen:
> Niedrig: Oh Gott, meine Augen werden geschändet;
> Mittel: Okay, dass kann man mit viel Alk noch annehmen;
> ...


 
Du redest über Grafik und vergleichst BF3 mit Skyrim? Keine Frage, Skyrim sieht gut aus, aber mit BF3 kann es jetzt wirklich nicht mithalten. Ausserdem, finde ich, sieht BF3 auch auf niedrigen Einstellungen gut aus, du brauchst also überhaupt keinen Supercomputer, eine 8800er reicht für niedrige Einstellungen.

Ich finde gerade ein Horrorspiel könnte durch das grandiose Sounddesign von der Frostbite 2 profitieren.


----------



## qonTrixz (26. Dezember 2011)

Balltefield 3? hahahahaha :'D


----------



## UthaSnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich find die Dead Space Engine sehr gut!
ich hätte zwar gern gesehen wie die Entwickler diese weiterentwickeln, aber wenn sie einen positiv mit der Frostbite 2 überraschen können ok, ich brauch dafür eh nen neuen Rechner


----------



## toxin (26. Dezember 2011)

Und jeder dieser Engines steckt jede Menge id-tech3


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenigstens eine gute Nachricht für die Serie , mit der Engine lässt sich , bei entsprechender Programmierung einiges an Atmosphäre erzeugen , der Sound wird im vergleich zu Teil 2 dann auch viel besser.


----------



## Xorydol (26. Dezember 2011)

gnihihihi "Balltefield"...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Dezember 2011)

die alle denken frostbite wär der ultimative brüller soll mal need for speed the fail zocken der auf 70% rumdümpelt


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> die alle denken frostbite wär der ultimative brüller soll mal need for speed the fail zocken der auf 70% rumdümpelt


 
Blablabla?

Kein Vergleich, weil N4S vom Blackboxstudio kam , und das eher schlecht ist , da sieht man mal wieder , man kann noch so eine gute Engine haben , ohne können wird halt nix draus...
Das erinnert mich nun irgendwie an deinen Kommentar..


----------



## der-jan (26. Dezember 2011)

Watwiewer schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine gute Nachricht für die Serie , mit der Engine lässt sich , bei entsprechender Programmierung einiges an Atmposphäre erzeugen , der Sound wird im vergleich zu Teil 2 dann auch viel besser.


erklär mal - der sound ist doch in erster linie davon abhängig was für tonschnipsel abgespielt werden d.h. entscheidend ist nicht die engine sondern was die fürs jeweilige spiel für sounds aufgenommen haben
und irgendwelche "soundeffekte" wie "gewaltiger bombeneinschlag genau vor einem" oder "schüsse in der entfernung" die bei einem weitläufigen spiel wie battlefield zum tragen kommen - die spielen doch bei einem indoor titel wie dead space keine rolle - die für so eine art von spiel bebenötigte soundkulisse ist doch schon seit 7-8 jahren (doom 3) top - wer da  denkt noch irgendwelche signifikanten verbesserungen "heraushören" zu können - der hört auch die ameisen husten


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> erklär mal - der sound ist doch in erster linie davon abhängig was für tonschnipsel abgespielt werden d.h. entscheidend ist nicht die engine sondern was die fürs jeweilige spiel für sounds aufgenommen haben
> und irgendwelche "soundeffekte" wie "gewaltiger bombeneinschlag genau vor einem" oder "schüsse in der entfernung" die bei einem weitläufigen spiel wie battlefield zum tragen kommen - die spielen doch bei einem indoor titel wie dead space keine rolle - die für so eine art von spiel bebenötigte soundkulisse ist doch schon seit 7-8 jahren (doom 3) top - wer da  denkt noch irgendwelche signifikanten verbesserungen "heraushören" zu können - der hört auch die ameisen husten


 
Junge ...die Engine ist mehr als nur die grafik ,hast du überhaupt schon mal Bf3 und die Soundkulisse erlebt?
Dass du sie nun Soundschnipsel nennst , wirkt für mich viel zu abwertend , als dass ich nun weiter Ernsthaft auf deinen Post reagieren will....
Und sehr wohl könnte dieses mal bei Teil 3 von DS Entfernung eine Rolle Spielen , aber gib Du dich ruhig mit weniger zufrieden , hätte dir da ja Mw3 empfohlen , das würde ja für dich reichen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2011)

Ein großer Nachteil auf dem PC ist auch wohl, dass sie anscheinend wenig Modfreundlich ist. Gab es überhaupt schon mal ein Frostbite-Engine Spiel, bei dem es eine richtige Mod aus der Community gab? Sowas find' ich echt schade, weil das auf dem PC einfach dazugehört.


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein großer Nachteil auf dem PC ist auch wohl, dass sie anscheinend wenig Modfreundlich ist. Gab es überhaupt schon mal ein Frostbite-Engine Spiel, bei dem es eine richtige Mod aus der Community gab? Sowas find' ich echt schade, weil das auf dem PC einfach dazugehört.


 

Ganz habe ich (Die FB Engine ist eigentlich ja noch ganz "neu") die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben , hinsichtlich von Mod´s-
Soweit ich dass richtig mitbekommen hatte, watschte Dice den Wunsch zuerst mit der Begründung ab, es sei zu kompliziert.
Natürlich könnte dies eine art Schutzbehauptung gewesen sein , aber sie hatten ja kurz danach dem Grund wieder etwas Wind aus den Segeln genommen , und Raum für Hoffnung damit gelassen.
Was ich aber zuerst erwarte ,ist der nächstgrössere Patch zur Commo-Rose ,das auch an den Soundfiles etwas drehen wird, denn Funk wird dann wieder im Kanal zu hören sein.
Danach (bitte bitte) wird es wahrscheinlich 2143 geben...

Mfg


----------



## der-jan (26. Dezember 2011)

Watwiewer schrieb:


> Junge ...die Engine ist mehr als nur die grafik ,hast du überhaupt schon mal Bf3 und die Soundkulisse erlebt?
> Dass du sie nun Soundschnipsel nennst , wirkt für mich viel zu abwertend , als dass ich nun weiter Ernsthaft auf deinen Post reagieren will....
> Und sehr wohl könnte dieses mal bei Teil 3 von DS Entfernung eine Rolle Spielen , aber gib Du dich ruhig mit weniger zufrieden , hätte dir da ja Mw3 empfohlen , das würde ja für dich reichen...


 
was gabs zum abendbrot? nur eine suppe arroganz oder dazu noch ein fettes stück fanboy- tum ?
natürlich werden tonschnipsel abgespielt und nur hier und da mit effekten überlagert oder meinst du die engine "generiert die töne" ?
man man man - aber wenn ich schon deine aussagen zur möglichen modbarkeit im anderen posting lese ist echt klar - daß du ne dicke rose brille aufhast


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

Zumindest hatte ich kein...ähmm verliererfrühstück xD
Deine Fanboyvorwürfe ignoriere ich einfach mal hahahaha
Und sehr wohl gibt es einen zusammenhang zwischen Engine und Sound , aber vernachlässige dies ruhig
Und wegen den Mod´s , erstmal abwarten ,und dann rumheulen , wäre die schlauere Entscheidung , aber is ja dein Ding.


----------



## Basshinzu (26. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> erklär mal - der sound ist doch in erster linie davon abhängig was für tonschnipsel abgespielt werden d.h. entscheidend ist nicht die engine sondern was die fürs jeweilige spiel für sounds aufgenommen haben
> und irgendwelche "soundeffekte" wie "gewaltiger bombeneinschlag genau vor einem" oder "schüsse in der entfernung" die bei einem weitläufigen spiel wie battlefield zum tragen kommen - die spielen doch bei einem indoor titel wie dead space keine rolle - die für so eine art von spiel bebenötigte soundkulisse ist doch schon seit 7-8 jahren (doom 3) top - wer da  denkt noch irgendwelche signifikanten verbesserungen "heraushören" zu können - der hört auch die ameisen husten


 und ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich einen unterschied zu jedem spielesound hören kann  
und ameisen können nicht husten!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2011)

Die Engine bestimmt einfach, wie z.B. der "Raumklang" ist, wenn du z.B. in einer Halle bist oder wenn du unter Wasser schwimmst.
Den Sound an sich muss man aber selbst erstellen. 

Da war auch mal ein Bericht in der PCG, da haben sie gezeigt wie Dice die ganzen Geräusche der Schüsse, Panzer und so weiter aufgenommen hat. Die müssen dann auf einen richtigen Armee-Platz fahren und die ganzen Geräusche aufnehmen.

Für kleinere Sounds gibts dann sowas wie einen "Soundpool". Habt ja sicher schon mal bemerkt, dass z.B. das Vogelzwitschern in jedem Spiel gleich klingt


----------



## toxin (26. Dezember 2011)

Teilweise traurig dieses Halbwissen. Nicht jede Engine hat ihre eigene SoundEngine. Meist wird auf Middleware gesetzt, wie FMOD. Und die SoundEngine muss natürlich viel viel mehr können als nur Sounds abspielen. Jede Menge Effekte, das Mischen von Sounds und performant sein. DeadSpace ohne den passenden, fabelhaften Sound, wäre nicht DeadSpace. Das ist ein Zusammenspiel von Soundkünstlern, SoundEngineneers und Soundtechnik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre doch mal was für einen PC Games Report im Heft im nächsten Jahr. Thema Engine


----------



## Watwiewer (26. Dezember 2011)

Nochmals für die ungläubigen , wenn dies nicht hilft , einfach weiter den Kopp in den Sand , ahahaha.

http://fpstribe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/AudioEngineering.jpg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Dezember 2011)

Viscarel Games beherrscht seine Engine so gut, es wäre falsch wenn sie ihre eigene Arbeit nicht weiterentwickeln würden.
Der Look von DS1 + 2 ist absolut top, und die Hardware-Anforderungen unglaublich genügsam. Ich denke die haben es nicht nötig auf einen anderen Grafikmotor umzusatteln.

Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Optik zwar noch besser, der Stil aber dergleiche bleiben würde.


----------



## Puffdady (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss sagen, dass es mir egal ist welche Engine hinter dem Spiel steckt. Jede Engine hat ihr eigenes "Genre" wozu es am besten passt. Die Frostbite 2 Engine zb. passt zu Rennspielen nicht besonders, wie NFS The Run bewiesen hat. Solange Dead Space 3 den selben Horror wie im ersten Teil und die Action wie im zweiten Teil bietet, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (26. Dezember 2011)

dead space 3 würde mit der fb2 engine nur was werden wenns PC ONLY optimiert und maxed out wäre  auf ner PS3  basis bringt selbst die beste engine der welt nix.


----------



## LinxPax (28. Dezember 2011)

was streitet ihr über den sound?

1. Wer mal was in Richtung Sounddesign oder halt elektronische musik (was technisch fast dasselbe ist) gemacht hat weiss, dass nur schon aufgrund des zu hohen aufwands sicher kein entwickler ein klangsyntheseprogramm ( sprich ein Programm um selbst Sound zu kreieren) in eine engine einbauen würde, das wäre viel zu komliziert. (siehe z.b native instruments reaktor 5 ?) 

2. Die Engine ist doch glaube ich nur dafür da, die verschiedenen Spielinhalte (Modelle, Sounds etc. -> welche ausserhalb mit modellierungsprogrammen erstellt werden) zu einem gesamtbild zusammenzufügen und ihnen eine Physik, räumlichkeit und effekte (z.b Licht) zuzuteilen, ein GRUNDGERÜST halt.

3. Meine eigene Meinung: Die Frostbite ist wie auch die Cryengine eine extrem realistische Engine. Wer aber mal drauf achtet merkt, dass das Gesamtbild bei ihnen insgesamt sehr zierlich und fragil im vergleich zu andern Spielen ist. Und meiner Meinung nach würde das nicht zum Design von DS3 passen. So ein Design verlangt nach etwas unnatürlichem, unechtem. Ich kann mir leider nicht vorstellen, dass die Frostbite starke Gruselszenen bringen könnte. Der Sound wird dadurch auch kaum beeinflusst werden.


----------



## TheSubbie (28. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, soll DS3 doch auf einem Eisplaneten spielen à la Lost Planet..
Die D1/2 Engine (keine Frage) sieht super aus, ist aber eher auf Räumlichkeiten ausgelegt.
Alles was man in den Spielen "außerhalb" sah, waren weit entfernte Texturen oder verwaschene Polygonmodelle..  alles was nah und detailliert war, konnte man damit super einfangen... ich denke nicht, dass diese Engine auf weitläufige Außenareale ausgelgt ist, daher könnte ich einen Enginewechsel zur FB2 schon gut verstehen. Das Dead Space Entwicklerteam hat durch ihr Produkt kaum Erfahrung im Außenlevelbereich, denke da ist ein "Support" durch die FB2 Engine schon einfacher zu bewerkstelligen, als ein Kompelttumbau.

LinxPax: Die Engine als "Grundgerüst" zu bezeichnen ist nicht verkehrt, jedoch etwas zu "grob" klingt das Wort schon. Neben der grafischen Darstellung zählt ebenso das Zusammenspiel mit Steuerung und zb Ton. 

Und zum Thema unnatürlich und unecht... wie du so schön sagtest, eine Engine ist nur für das darstellen verschiedener Spielinhalte da, was für Modelle und Texturen die Entwickler einsetzen, ist ja immer noch deren Entscheidung 

Letztendlich ist die Athmosphäre Schlüssel und Ziel eines jeden guten Spiels und wer mal BF3 mit einem guten 5.1 System gespielt hat und mitten in einem hitzigen Gefecht war, der weiß, was eine gute Engine ausmachen kann.


----------



## Mentor501 (29. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> erklär mal - der sound ist doch in erster linie davon abhängig was für tonschnipsel abgespielt werden d.h. entscheidend ist nicht die engine sondern was die fürs jeweilige spiel für sounds aufgenommen haben
> und irgendwelche "soundeffekte" wie "gewaltiger bombeneinschlag genau vor einem" oder "schüsse in der entfernung" die bei einem weitläufigen spiel wie battlefield zum tragen kommen - die spielen doch bei einem indoor titel wie dead space keine rolle - die für so eine art von spiel bebenötigte soundkulisse ist doch schon seit 7-8 jahren (doom 3) top - wer da  denkt noch irgendwelche signifikanten verbesserungen "heraushören" zu können - der hört auch die ameisen husten


 
Achtung, gefährliches Halbwissen!
Und sowas bekommt auch noch positive Bewertungen... 
Die Soundengine kümmert sich doch nicht nur um Ortbarkeit, irgendwie wird einem bei solchen Kommentaren immer bewusst wie viele Leute die Arbeit an solchen Dingen geringschätzen und dann auch noch meinen sie hätten die Ahnung... 

Soundengines gehören wohl zum arbeitsaufwändigsten Zweig einer Neuentwicklung, deshalb wird ja auch oft auf Middleware zurückgegriffen, bei der Frostbite-engine ist das Sound-engine Gerüst übrigens durchaus fest integriert, dies ist in diesem Fall auch unabdingbar, da die zerstörbare Umgebung nunmal auch auf den Sound Einfluss hat, sonst würde es sich in einem Gebäude immer gleich anhören egal ob die Wände noch da sind oder nicht.

DICE war schon immer Meister im Fach "Sound", leider haben sie nie gelernt räumlichen Sound per Stereokopfhörer zu integrieren, weil ihnen damals die X-Fi Karten alles abgenommen haben was in diese Richtung geht (BF2 ist in Sachen Ortbarkeit per Stereoheadphone und CMSS3D ungeschlagener Spitzenreiter bis heute, man konnte per Stereokopfhörer sogar hören ob die Schüsse unter oder über einem stattfanden, es hat nie ein Spiel gegeben, dass auch nur annähernd daran kam.)


----------



## der-jan (29. Dezember 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> DICE war schon immer Meister im Fach "Sound"


Achtung ulkige Verallgemeinerung - klar hat Battlefield 2 und 3 einen guten Sount etc etc - aber mit so ner Aussage wie "schon immer Meister im Fach Sound" zu kommen läßt mich sehr schmunzeln - da mir zumindest sofort die Mickey Mouse / Chipmunk Stimmen bei 1942 einfallen  
Ist nicht böse gemeint und ich bin bei dir mit allen seinen Aussagen wie gut der Klang ist usw aber wie gesagt: die Aussage ist schon a bissle zu stark "schon immer Meister"


----------



## Mentor501 (24. Februar 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> Achtung ulkige Verallgemeinerung - klar hat Battlefield 2 und 3 einen guten Sount etc etc - aber mit so ner Aussage wie "schon immer Meister im Fach Sound" zu kommen läßt mich sehr schmunzeln - da mir zumindest sofort die Mickey Mouse / Chipmunk Stimmen bei 1942 einfallen
> Ist nicht böse gemeint und ich bin bei dir mit allen seinen Aussagen wie gut der Klang ist usw aber wie gesagt: die Aussage ist schon a bissle zu stark "schon immer Meister"



Auch wahr, aber BF1942 waren allgemein noch andere Zeiten was Sound anging.
(Schon klar, dass ich hier nen uralten Thread ausgrabe)


----------

